# Inagural Seasons Of Hope banquet



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We are looking forward to our banquet. For alk information, please click on the banquet tab on our website.http://www.seasonsofhopeinc.org/
THANK YOU and God Bless


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

hey guys as the newest member of the Seasons of Hope team i would like to invite everyone to this very important event. we already have several inshore charters and maybe a couple dove hunts in our silent auction with several other cool items. there will be lots of door prizes and some great food. a great speaker and much more. we are also still looking for sponsers. all that being said this organization is doing some wonderful things for very sick kids and wounded warriors. please check out the web site and like us on facebook. thank you bryen 
also if you have any questions you can call me at 232-0592


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

I now have tickets available they are 10$. Please give me a call if your interested


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

bump......... come on fellas!

free door prizes to include hog hunt in wilcox county / inshore-nearshore fishing charter (pensacola) / numerous other items

silent auction/raffles to include turkey hunt in wilcox county / several fishing charters

we sure could use YOUR support in continuing these outdoor activities for sick/handicapped kids and wounded military personnel

a $10 ticket gets you a great meal and a chance at the door prizes (more are being donated daily)

only selling 250 tickets and were half way there with a month to go. dont miss out!

mike moore 698-3425 / bryen ballard 232-0592

THANKS


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Micheal, where is the banquet? Must be present to win?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

jaster said:


> Hey Micheal, where is the banquet? Must be present to win?


The banquet will be held in the Beulah Free Will Baptist Church Fellowship Hall. It is located on Mobile Hwy in Beulah right up the road from the Escambia County Equestrian Center.

The event ticket is numbered and has a place for your name to be printed. When you enter the door your ticket will be taken and placed in the tumbler/container for the door prize drawings. You would not have to be present to win but someone would be responsible for presenting your ticket upon entrance to insure it gets in the drawing. It would be the ticket holders responsibility to include a contact number on their ticket if they do not intend on being present otherwise we have no way of contact. Hope this answers your questions....... thanks for asking.

Mike


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Is Mr. Harris gonna be able to attend?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> Thanks! Is Mr. Harris gonna be able to attend?


Of course I'll be there :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Alrighty, who is near Milton, i want 4 tickets!


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaster I live in pace so I can hook you up give me a call at 232-0592 when you have time and. We can work it out


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will do, it will be Tue. Or wed before i can meet up. Hope there are some tics left then


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> Will do, it will be Tue. Or wed before i can meet up. Hope there are some tics left then


 we'll save you 4:thumbsup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Almost sold out. If you want tickets, we need you to speak up now. THANK YOU and God Bless:thumbsup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

sold out :thumbup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

where is the church located?...............tony


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...25574&ei=NkdPUJvHJpOyqAHv1IEY&ved=0CH8Q_BIwAQ


----------

